# [Excel 2000] VBA - Makroeditor - Absoluter Zellbezug



## Tim C. (11. September 2003)

Hi,
da mein Hauptprojekt momentan ruht, bin ich wieder in Excell zu gange und habe mir ein kleines Makro aufgezeichnet, welches mir für die selektierte Zelle eine Funktion erstellt.

Dabei soll die aktuelle 
Zelle = ZelleEinenLinksDaneben - ZelleZweiLinksDaneben - ZelleJ6
sein.
Die relativen Sachen sind alle kein Problem, aber wie mach ich den absoluten Bezug rein ?

```
ActiveCell.FormulaR1C1 = "=RC[-1]-RC[-2]-?"
```
PS: Ich würde ja in der VB Dokumentation nachgucken, aber die ist nicht installiert und Installationsrechte bekommt man hier nicht und ich hab jetzt kein Nerv, mir dafür extra den PC-Service kommen zu lassen.

//edit:
Und direkt noch eine Frage hinterher: Was muss ich anstellen, um einer Zelle in abhängigkeit von ihrem Wert eine Hintergrundfarbe zuzuteilen ? Also bei ZellWert  < Wert soll halt rot sein und bei ZellWert >= Wert grün.


----------



## lohokla (11. September 2003)

Bin Anfänger, aber soweit ich bisher im Informatik aufgepasst habe kann man mit  "$A$1" einen nicht realativen Bezug auf Zelle A1 nehmen. Wenn du die Formel über die Funktionsbearbeitungsleiste eingegeben hast, kann man durch  "F4" die Möglichkeiten von relativen und statischen Verweisen durchschalten. War es das was du meintest?

Zur 2ten Frage:


> Farbe   Die Farbe für einen Abschnitt des Formats wird festgelegt, indem Sie den Namen einer der folgenden acht Farben in eckige Klammern eingeben. Der Farbcode muss das erste Element im Abschnitt darstellen. [Schwarz] [Blau]
> [Zyan] [Grün]
> [Magenta] [Rot]
> [Weiß] [Gelb]
> ...


Quelle: Hilfe


----------



## Tim C. (11. September 2003)

, dann werde ich wohl morgen doch mal den PC-Service kommen lassen, dass der mir die Hilfe installiert.


----------

